# TCF logo taking over the world



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

ok, I know Firefox doesn't rate much attention, but is there any way to avoid programming changes that so regularly make the TCF logo want to take over the page size? 

Yes, I agree, this does not happen in Chrome, I checked. 

Just about 15 min ago I found all my pages showing this. This is the whole computer window.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You've got something else going on like an extension or something. It looks fine in Firefox.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Thx Mike. I've disabled all my add-ons and it didn't solve the problem.

However, I opened the forum first in a regular window and then in the same browser instance on a FF Private Browsing window and it does display ok (these are just thumbnails below)











There hasn't been a FF update through the day today, so that's not it. this has happened before, I just didn't bother posting here.

TCF is the *only *website I ever have any kind of wonkiness on. Other display issues happen about every 2-3 weeks, e.g. where the threads list ends up being not in a tabular display but instead each thread is text lines as if the table format is not being applied.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If it works in a private window, then clear cookies and cache. The cache has become corrupt.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

That did it !! @LoadStar you made my life so much easier !! Thank you.

For the record, I followed this link and did the Clear Data as shown in the screen cap below.

How to clear the Firefox cache | Firefox Help


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Now lose Firefox like the other 98% of the world.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew it was too good an opportunity to pass up  Thx @Mike Lang 

The thing is that TCF is the ONLY place this "cache corruption" ever happens. Never ever anywhere else. 

unless ... maybe the gods could be trying to tell me something ....


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

My typical response to the "this is the only site" argument is that you haven't yet visited every other site on the internet.


----------

